# Short, hillarious but strangely accurate Enneagam type parody thread



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

5-Minute enneagram type descriptions



5-Minute Enneagram descriptions said:


> *the 5 minute enneagram test -The Enneagram*
> 
> of all the enneagram type profiles that I've read these were the most insightful for the amount of text put out for their sake
> 
> ...


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

> *Type 5 - Thinker*
> 
> Your core personality is probably Enneagram Type 5, the THINKER, also known as the INTELLECTUAL or the NERD.
> 
> ...


As a 5, I can attest that this is indeed strangely accurate, at least in my case.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Foxical said:


> As a 5, I can attest that this is indeed strangely accurate, at least in my case.


But what did you get on the test? Did you get 5? That's what I scored.

My favourite quote:



> Your brain is so valuable that it is now in the Smithsonian Institution and is about to be genetically replicated so that it can be implanted into a hundred other people. Those people would perform best as ...


:laughing:



> A new kind of brain scan (developed in Japan) proves that there are basically two kinds of people: (1) the neocortically postfrontally perseverating, or (2) the limbically hemiparietally energized; that is to say


I relate equally well to these two paragraphs:




> ... you are motivated by ideas, logic, power, admiration, achievement, self-starting and all that "control" kind of stuff.
> 
> 
> ... you are a creature of sensations, feelings, passions, imaginings, caring and all that "touchy feely" kind of stuff


so, depending on which one I answered: the first one netted me a type 5 and the second one, a type 4.




> Many centuries ago, the indolent holy men of a Muslim goatherding culture devised a new interpretation of human nature, and passed it down through obscure traditions of mystical thought. Now, thanks to the latest scientific research and digital technology...
> 
> you too can experience the overwhelming power of ... the Enneagram!


 LOL


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

Myoho Traveller said:


> But what did you get on the test? Did you get 5? That's what I scored.


Yes, I did. The test was quite amusing indeed. X3


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

"Your core personality is probably Enneagram Type 4, the ARTIST, also known as the VISIONARY or the SLACKER."

Yep.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> "Your core personality is probably Enneagram Type 4, the ARTIST, also known as the VISIONARY or the SLACKER."
> 
> *Yep*.




You're a type 6; are you being sarcastic or do you think you may be mistyped?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Myoho Traveller said:


> You're a type 6; are you being sarcastic or do you think you may be mistyped?


Oh, I meant that I got that on the test. And while I'm a 6 it's easy enough to relate to this description. At least this part:

"Some of your SECRET FEARS are that people will just get bored with you, that you will end up with a job in an insurance company or bank, that you will actually have to work hard on a regular basis, or that you will get so depressed with your inadequacies that you will kill yourself. No loss to the world if you do."


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Oh, I meant that I got that on the test. While I'm a 6 it's easy enough to relate to this description. At least this part:
> 
> "Some of your SECRET FEARS are that people will just get bored with you, that you will end up with a job in an insurance company or bank, that you will actually have to work hard on a regular basis, or that you will get so depressed with your inadequacies that you will kill yourself. No loss to the world if you do."


Well, you do have 4 in your trifix.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Oh, I meant that I got that on the test. And while I'm a 6 it's easy enough to relate to this description. At least this part:
> 
> "Some of your SECRET FEARS are that people will just get bored with you, that you will end up with a job in an insurance company or bank, that you will actually have to work hard on a regular basis, or that you will get so depressed with your inadequacies that you will kill yourself. No loss to the world if you do."


Yes, there are lots of similarities between the two types and since I am a 5 with a heavy 4 wing; I relate to a lot of it. I think what distinguishes 6 from both 4 or 5 is that it is a superego type as opposed to a ego or withdrawn type.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Foxical said:


> Well, you do have 4 in your trifix.


Also, I'm lazy a sensitive artist.



Myoho Traveller said:


> Yes, there are lots of similarities between the two types and since I am a 5 with a heavy 4 wing; I relate to a lot of it. I think what distinguishes 6 from both 4 or 5 is that it is a superego type as opposed to a ego or withdrawn type.


Well, tbh I thought being an ego-type fit me at first, but realized that 6 fit me better overall because of issues with uncertainty and such. And I guess attachment fits too.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Fun, another test that gives me a fail result. Instead of getting 5 as always I got 8, yet I don't even have that type in my tritype. I thank this to the dumb stereotypes about type 1.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue Flare said:


> Fun, another test that gives me a fail result. Instead of getting 5 as always I got 8, yet I don't even have that type in my tritype. I thank this to the dumb stereotypes about type 1.


Lol, the descriptions are kind of amusing, though.


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Lol, the descriptions are kind of amusing, though.


They kind of are. =3


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I skimmed this before, thinking it was serious, and I didn't really pay attention to what I was reading. Now reading it back I realize how funny it is. :laughing:



> _Under STRESS you begin to move toward Enneagram Type 4, the ARTIST. Here you make everyone miserable with your criticism and carping and whining about how you suffer from the purity of your sensibility and the refinement of your tastes. *People will secretly hope that you commit suicide,* and you will feel entirely gratified by denying them that satisfaction._


LOL.



> _Some of your SECRET FEARS are that you will feel afraid, that you will feel afraid of your fear of feeling afraid, that you will have a prostate exam, that you will thrill to the prostate exam, *that you will take a shower with a homosexual, or that you will be insulted by a car full of black teenagers.*_


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Ahahahahahaha.

It gave me 8. Ouch.

Although I certainly would be afraid if my doctor ordered a prostate exam.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I find this test hilarious. I've seen it before. ...I may have once stolen parts of the Type Seven description to lash out at a certain unhealthy 7w8, after he really screwed me over... >_> 

I tested as Four, which, yeah.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm apparently a 4 primary.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Lol, I am a 7 and and I got 4. Though I relate very well to that type... its not even in my tritype ...


----------



## Gilberte (Nov 14, 2013)

> Some of your SECRET FEARS are that you will get lost in an unfamiliar neighborhood, that someone will bump into your car, that you will encounter a rude waitress, or that you will knock over something in a store and everyone will look at you.


I can't stop laughing at this slice of perfection. xD


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

> *
> 
> Your SECRET JOYS include... having at least five friends you've kept since high school
> 
> *


only part of the six description that felt even remotely accurate.
But oh, so accurate. i still have friends from elementary school (but I dumped my preschool friends, yo. They were dumb. SORRY GUYS.)

note that, as usual, i did not test as a six. i never do... didn't retake this test, but if i remember correctly last time i took it i got... 5, 7, 9, something else... (when splitting to new tabs for questions whose answer i was undecided about)


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Did not relate. Maybe it's because instincts present all the types very different. I did however find it interesting under the two, secretly likes to be humiliated for affection. Not that I like humiliation but I've often said I kinda like it when people tease me for being a little much. makes me feel accepted like they don't mind so much. (I suppose that's affection). My one sibling can pull it off all the time. the other just sounds like a douche so, I think a lot has to do with context. 

but yeah, didn't relate to the six as a simpleton at all. kinda in some parts but not really.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Omg my mom sounds like a nine. I am not sure I ever identified her Enneagram.

I literally laughed out loud at eight, because I have professed hatred for unhealthy eights in the past, and even the conspiracy theories thing bugs me as much as the rest of it.

I do so love being praised in supermarket check out lines.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

NK said:


> Did not relate. Maybe it's because instincts present all the types very different. I did however find it interesting under the two, secretly likes to be humiliated for affection. Not that I like humiliation but I've often said I kinda like it when people tease me for being a little much. makes me feel accepted like they don't mind so much. (I suppose that's affection). My one sibling can pull it off all the time. the other just sounds like a douche so, I think a lot has to do with context.
> 
> but yeah, didn't relate to the six as a simpleton at all. kinda in some parts but not really.


The six description is very much phobic six. I actually relate to performing as a way to gain acceptance, then later feeling self conscious that I actually made an ass of myself instead. I think noteriety and popularity are the counterphobic and phobic sides of the same coin.

I also have a goal to be part of things, to help humanity, in some very secure organized way with full benefits.

I am more counterphobic so didn't agree with the extreme conformity either.

I also have a fairly obvious seven wing. How about you?


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

fourtines said:


> The six description is very much phobic six. I actually relate to performing as a way to gain acceptance, then later feeling self conscious that I actually made an ass of myself instead. I think noteriety and popularity are the counterphobic and phobic sides of the same coin.
> 
> I also have a goal to be part of things, to help humanity, in some very secure organized way with full benefits.
> 
> ...


phobic six here. 
nonsense. 
not at all like phobic six.
maybe specifically an so-stacked phobic six with sj tendencies. _maybe_. I'm skeptical even of that.


(well, i'm pretty sure I'm phobic, although people have suggested CP as well, and honestly i feel like any six is going to have both P and CP behaviour patterns and i'm a little dubious of the whole division because it seems to me like it's just a band-aid slapped onto the chronic problems 6 descriptions have as evidenced by this parody description, aka some really basic misunderstandings of the type, behaviorally. it's like "oh, these 6 descriptions are BS, lets invent a category of 6 for people who don't fit the BS descriptions". No. Fix the damn descriptions.)
(I mean, i'm willing to accept that some sixes have learned to be more aggressively confrontational in a preemptive manner... i just... well, maybe the problem is i don't agree that the root issue of the type is "authority figures". 
It's certainty, leaps of faith, trusting when you have less than 100% evidence (which is always), etc. It's doubting yourself, but also doubting the world's ability to provide answers. I still feel like the best one-line description was "feel like they were dropped into life with no proper user manual"
and i mean that ties into authority figures but they're really more a side aspect than a crucial part of the type and in so many descriptions they get played up way beyond what it necessary)


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Pelopra said:


> phobic six here.
> nonsense.
> not at all like phobic six.
> maybe specifically an so-stacked phobic six with sj tendencies. _maybe_. I'm skeptical even of that.
> ...


Well, they are parodies. I mean obviously all 8s aren't homophobic racist sexist little league football coaches who belong to anarchocapitalist "the government is out to get me but I am secretly just wanting to be the one in power" forums, but damn if it isn't funny and the sort of essence of it is true.

My mom doesn't actually lead sing a longs, but she drives a mini van, avoids confrontation until she is so mad she throws ice cubes, and is terrified strangers will see her do something embarrassing and used to be a cheerleader.

I saw some seven traits in myself as well as six traits. I am loyal and when I finally do join, I am always down for the cause. Admittedly they should have thrown in some Rush Limbaugh or Eminem style examples for the disintegration to 3, where the 6 makes himself public enemy number one through over the top performing, and ironically became popular or "belongs" to a certain cult following because of it. Even 6 Charles Manson fits that underlying pattern, the man sells merchandise for his murders from prison.

I see traits of it in myself. I am not uber conformist, but I dream of law and order through detective novels.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Type 6 - Joiner

Your core personality is probably Enneagram Type 6, the JOINER, also known as the BELONGER or the SIMPLETON *These names have very little to do with type 6. Simpleton in particular is weird for the head-center-center.*

You seem like a loyal friend and good employee, but this is because of your rigid sense of duty *sj stereotype* and panicky need for explicit institutional structure *sj stereotype*. You're so conventional and conformist *see, this is why Ne sixes have difficulty figuring out their type, because of dumb sixstereotypes like this one* that you are often paralyzed by indecision and fear *this is correct! but has nothing to do with "conventional and conformist"*, which may force you to senselessly impulsive decisions as your only way out of the impasse *.....not sure how this relates to six but okay*.

Your SECRET JOYS include belonging to a large number of organizations *so-stacked*, having at least five friends you've kept since high school *i agreed with this one*, hearing your cooking or parenting skills praised in a supermarket checkout line *i'm not even sure how to categorize this one. huh. *, having your family portrait on display where you work, and believing in God *...because that's totally easy for sixes. right. riiight. not.*

Some of your SECRET FEARS are that you will have to face a police officer all by yourself, that you will not have someone to gossip with, that you will not be invited to a neighbor's party, or that no one will offer you a seat when you get there, or that there is no God and this is all a joke. And ha ha ha, the joke's on you. *lots of So bias.*

Under STRESS you begin to move toward Enneagram Type 3, the PERFORMER. You try to gain group acceptance by hard work and diligence, but because this goes against your basic abhorrence of standing out and your fundamental lack of significant talent *(HAHAHA)*, you churn with anxiety and insecurity every day of your life.

AT YOUR BEST you begin to move toward Enneagram Type 9, the PEACEMAKER. You acquire a bland trust in the group's wisdom and help to stabilize group conflict by always agreeing with the dominating or most conservative faction in any decision the group faces *sj stereotype...*. Because you instinctively gravitate to the winning side, you amass a small prestige over time, so that your *in*ability *(wait, what? the first time i read this i thought it said "ability" so i nodded along but what????)* to grasp both sides of an issue makes dissent appear nonsensical before it arises.


@fourtines
I know it's a parody and not meant to be accurate. The problem is, it's a parody that perpetuates the exact same exaggerated sj so-fixed stereotypes that have been a chronic problem of six descriptions. it doesn't really resemble any of the root motivations or ideas of six. Seven and five, for example, while exaggerated, do at least address core aspects of the type. A seven or five (or their wing counterpart -cough-) could sort of chuckle along with them as caricatures of themselves. But the six description isn't even a caricature of sixes. Because it's not even describing them. And I've seen this kind of description of six used in _non_-parodies. I know where the parody is getting the idea from. And it's just wrong.

(And it annoys me because cruddy descriptions like this one make it take much longer for sixes to find their type. when i read first read up on enneagram-- from a cruddy book with a description quite like this one, minus the exaggerated aspect-- i didn't even waste time considering the possibility of being a six, it was so obviously off. then i read better descriptions.)


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmm I don't know, the eight description, as I said, is much more offensive. I think eights would get their asses chapped being told they're all bigots who just hate the government because they're pissed off they are not the head honcho themselves. They don't really want freedom, they don't want to be stopped from being authoritarian bulldozers themselves. This cracked me up because I have spotted this irony in several anarchocapitalists.

Being eight doesn't mean being a bigot, but they perpetrated the stereotype of an angry bully who is secretly pathetic in a way (being laughed at by a car full of black teenagers).

And with sixes, of course all sixes aren't conformist conservatives, but we seek belonging and think about our relationship to the group and have an ambivalent relationship to authorities and underlying insecurity. Obviously the easiest way to parody that is to talk about people who are afraid to do anything that opposes belonging to their group. Simpleton I think is a metaphor for being a "sheeple."

All of the third titles of each type are insulting. Get a grip.

Ann Coulter and I are the exact same Enneagram and instinct stacking (cp 6w7 sx/so). We are different personality types and are seemingly on opposite sides of the political spectrum, but yes, see it, I see it so clearly it makes me laugh.

Actually most cp 6s make me feel that.way. Not Charles Manson though. I do see the six need to belong there though, to a "family" and like the unhealthy 6, made himself into a cult of personality, like a white trash Hitler (also a six, hello nazis).


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

fourtines said:


> And with sixes, of course all sixes aren't conformist conservatives, but we seek belonging and think about our relationship to the group *no, that's soc sixes* and have an ambivalent relationship to authorities *maybe,but it's deeply overplayed-- nor does this description address the relationship as "ambivalent"** and underlying insecurity. Obviously the easiest way to parody that is to talk about people who are afraid to do anything that opposes belonging to their group *no, that's the stupid innacurate sj soc-first stereotype way of talking about it*. Simpleton I think is a metaphor for being a "sheeple." *a word is not a "metaphor". and simpleton is not a close-synonym of sheeple.
> simpleton: "an ignorant, foolish, or silly person, lacking in common sense".
> sheeple: "People unable to think for themselves. Followers. Lemmings. Those with no cognitive abilities of their own"
> **sheeple would continue the 6-soc-sj stereotype but it would have made more sense...*
> ...


*edit: by the way, the terrible book i referenced earlier also doesn't address the relationship as ambivalent. many descriptions gloss over that in favor of "sheeple".

MORE EDIT:
thoughts on six and authority:
the word authority is not a useful one. sixes do lack strong, opinionated internal guidance, so they will use external guidance as well, but guidance is a very broad term that encompasses a variety of things like systems of philosophy etc, and, more importantly, many sixes will subscribe to many "guidances" at once and not fully believe in any of them. Personally, i kinda like the title "loyal skeptic" for how it encompasses in two words the push-pull of 6 behaviour-- and any six description (like the parody one) which completely ignores the skeptical aspect of sixes is just... not a good description. SKEPTIC. SKEPTICAL. DOUBTING.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Pelopra said:


> .


You are arguing with a parody. I can't help you with that. We are going to have to agree to disagree. All sixes do want to belong, and belonging involves groups, causes, organizations, or belief systems. Sometimes just a family, a marriage or being half of a couple.

The reason it says paralyzed with insecurity and indecision to making irrational impulsive decisions is swinging from phobic to counterphobic.

The nine description also doesn't say anything about.merging or their idea of holy love, or lazy indifference that they shamelessly try to pass off as peace, but I don't see anyone getting indignant about that.

Oh well.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

THEY'RE NOT DEFINING OUR GROUP RIGHT!




Lol sorry I couldn't help myself...


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

fourtines said:


> THEY'RE NOT DEFINING OUR GROUP RIGHT!
> 
> Lol sorry I couldn't help myself...


that made me laugh so it's all good =)

whatever. i spent a few years thinking enneagram was a steaming heap of BS, and now that I'm more okay with the system possibly not being BS, I still feel annoyed at all the things that gave me the perception of BS in the first place. descriptions like this one would just make me shrug off the whole idea, which is a pity, because i feel i learned useful stuff about myself from non-idiotic six descriptions.

also, my occasional encounters with people who think my 6 typing says a whole slew of (totally inaccurate) things about me also feeds into my knee-jerk ticked off reaction. (Actually, since i'm so obviously not what they imagine six to be, they just tell me with great confidence that I'm a five. ha. haha.)


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

*Complaint time.*

*Type 7 - Enthusiast*

Your core personality is probably Enneagram Type 7, the ENTHUSIAST, also known as the DILETTANTE or the QUITTER.

You are highly responsive, excitable, and enthusastic[sic] about sensations and experiences. So sensitive, lively and spontaneous, in fact, that if you had an ounce of insight you'd realize you're living a life without purpose. Fair enough.
Whenever you stumble into a partial awareness of your utter superficiality, you quickly find a drug, party, or sensual infatuation to help you forget about it.  *No darling. I'm well aware. Why would I need to forget? I'll escape other things via sensual infatuation though.*

Your SECRET JOYS include having an orgasm *Secret? *eyebrow lift**, skipping dinner for dessert, driving while drunk, flirting with strangers, having sex without a condom, telling your boss to go fuck himself *DUDE NO!*, leaving clothes on the floor *YES.*, and developing a deep connection with a dumb barking animal.* No dogs! I'll bark for myself thanks!*

Some of your SECRET FEARS are that you will not have anyone to party with on weekends *eh, fuck weekend parties*, that you'll be trapped at home on a rainy day with nothing to do *But I love rainy days at home!! D8*., that you will have to work the same job for more than two months at a stretch, that your love interest will ask you for a commitment, or that you will run out of booze.
*NOPE*

Under STRESS you begin to move toward Enneagram Type 1, the IDEALIST. You plunge into a twelve-step program hm, might be fun though, religious movement, or new age self-improvement fraud in a desperate search for order and structure in your life. *fraud?!* dafuq. You preach your conversion loud and often, until the novelty wears off and you wander into something new. perhaps.

AT YOUR BEST you begin to move toward Enneagram Type 5, the THINKER. You turn your flighty and lightweight personality toward fatuous philosophizing and cosmic moralizing Maybe, but towards other topics. Preferably less broad. , discovering that you're much more in demand with your drinking buddies when you can offer them platitudes to ridicule. Don't drink, sod off. And best of all, because you seem to be sincerely grappling with life's mysteries, nobody cares that you never stick with anything long enough to find real answers. Unlikely. If I do get there, it'll have become an obsession before I settle on something. Or at least that's how it's been up to now.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

@_Pelopra_, Oh, I understand you. I know I'm probably not the best incarnation of a asurredly self-typed 6 because of all the changes I've had since I re-joined PerC (I also had them back then), but that pissed-off-ness, I think, was more telling of my sixness than anything else. 6s are reactive and head types (also superego based) and people just seem to ignor it sometimes. My head goes crazy wondering if I am doing something wrong and of course I'm going to react to it if I suddenly think I'm guiding myself to somewhere that's the exact opposite of my ideal. The three (head, reactive, superego) in action.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Pelopra said:


> that made me laugh so it's all good =)
> 
> whatever. i spent a few years thinking enneagram was a steaming heap of BS, and now that I'm more okay with the system possibly not being BS, I still feel annoyed at all the things that gave me the perception of BS in the first place. descriptions like this one would just make me shrug off the whole idea, which is a pity, because i feel i learned useful stuff about myself from non-idiotic six descriptions.
> 
> also, my occasional encounters with people who think my 6 typing says a whole slew of (totally inaccurate) things about me also feeds into my knee-jerk ticked off reaction. (Actually, since i'm so obviously not what they imagine six to be, they just tell me with great confidence that I'm a five. ha. haha.)



I was not into Enneagram at first, casual glance at it and thought I was a four until someone suggested six for me. I read six and said oh wow this really is.me! I have been more certain of my Enneagram than my MBTI pretty much since then, and I realized the commonality I felt with some famous sixes, I realized how many took on group or social causes or tried to represent an ideology, that I recognized eerily enough my flaws being similar to Rush Limbaugh though I think he's an awful trolling conservative bigot, in my worst moments, I sound a lot like him, except I am endorsing health care for the masses and talking about how stupid Randroids are...I realized our similar underlying defects before I knew about enneagram, and he's also a cp 6.

Like the last line of the parody here, we get so good at presenting the popular or most conservative of our particular groups ideology that our seeming inability to grasp both sides of an issue makes any dissent seem pointless. That was definitely more true for me as a young person, especially, but occasionally now, just not as much with party politics anymore.

Do I relate to phobic Bush Sr. ? No. But little phobic me wrote him a letter when I was like ...11? He sent me an autographed photo.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

fourtines said:


> I was not into Enneagram at first, casual glance at it and thought I was a four until someone suggested six for me. I read six and said oh wow this really is.me! I have been more certain of my Enneagram than my MBTI pretty much since then, and I realized the commonality I felt with some famous sixes, I realized how many took on group or social causes or tried to represent an ideology, that I recognized eerily enough my flaws being similar to Rush Limbaugh though I think he's an awful trolling conservative bigot, in my worst moments, I sound a lot like him, except I am endorsing health care for the masses and talking about how stupid Randroids are...I realized our similar underlying defects before I knew about enneagram, and he's also a cp 6.
> 
> Like the last line of the parody here, we get so good at presenting the popular or most conservative of our particular groups ideology that our seeming inability to grasp both sides of an issue makes any dissent seem pointless. That was definitely more true for me as a young person, especially, but occasionally now, just not as much with party politics anymore.
> 
> Do I relate to phobic Bush Sr. ? No. But little phobic me wrote him a letter when I was like ...11? He sent me an autographed photo.



so i don't really relate to your experience of six. again, i really think it's because you seem to pretty clearly be soc-first. the emphasis on groups, ideologies, causes. I'm soc-last.

(And just because you identify, doesn't mean it's a good or fair description, if many sixes don't, at all.)

i am reasonably good at presenting the side of an issue that my audience will find appealing. but that can be any side. i tend to see many of them. i will often argue with one group of people defending one side, and the next day find myself arguing with the other side, defending the first group.

every kid in my second grade class wrote the pres a letter. we got our autographed responses. i checked mine to see if it was hand-signed (looking for indentation). of course it wasn't. i was like "meh. useless."


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> @_Pelopra_, Oh, I understand you. I know I'm probably not the best incarnation of a asurredly self-typed 6 because of all the changes I've had since I re-joined PerC (I also had them back then), but that pissed-off-ness, I think, was more telling of my sixness than anything else. 6s are reactive and head types (also superego based) and people just seem to ignor it sometimes. My head goes crazy wondering if I am doing something wrong and of course I'm going to react to it if I suddenly think I'm guiding myself to somewhere that's the exact opposite of my ideal. The three (head, reactive, superego) in action.


thank you! such a good way of putting it. head, reactive, superego. 

personally, i feel like six is the intersection of five and seven. the pull away of five and the run towards of seven, trapped in the same body so that the motion is a constant back-and-forth. deal with my internal fears or my external ones? cope through analysis or through doing? life is a buffet or a resource-suck?

in high stress, end up doing both and neither, frozen in a frenzied headless-chicken-infinite-glitchy-loop repeat.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Pelopra said:


> so i don't really relate to your experience of six. again, i really think it's because you seem to pretty clearly be soc-first. the emphasis on groups, ideologies, causes. I'm soc-last.
> 
> (And just because you identify, doesn't mean it's a good or fair description, if many sixes don't, at all.)
> 
> ...


Im actually sx first, so second. I identify with the ideology types, the pundits and Eminem is a big one for me though he is 6w5 he is Fi/Se, and he has grown so much from radio shock jock to "Not Afraid" and "Beautiful." I am so proud of him, I feel like he's the voice of a generation for a lot of poor or working class white people, since white people are generally portrayed as middle class or wealthy. And he did it in yes a politically relevant way half the time.

All sixes aren't political, but even cute phobic 6w7 Sally Field has causes.

I am also interested in survivalism and my attitude towards health care expansion was mostly about security.

Where do you derive your security. As an average six it will probably be in some group If not an ideology. It will be outside your self. You will be afraid to trust yourself alone. You must have your net of community, family and or belief. Or do you trust material things? Are you sp?


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

fourtines said:


> Im actually sx first, so second. I identify with the ideology types, the pundits and Eminem is a big one for me though he is 6w5 he is Fi/Se, and he has grown so much from radio shock jock to "Not Afraid" and "Beautiful." I am so proud of him, I feel like he's the voice of a generation for a lot of poor or working class white people, since white people are generally portrayed as middle class or wealthy. And he did it in yes a politically relevant way half the time.
> 
> All sixes aren't political, but even cute phobic 6w7 Sally Field has causes.
> 
> ...


I suspect myself of being sp/sx. Possibly sx/sp.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Pelopra said:


> I suspect myself of being sp/sx. Possibly sx/sp.


But as a six, no matter your stacking, at average health you seek security and survival (usually psychological but could be physical survival) in something external. If you deny that being a group, a faith, an ideology, a family, etc...I doubt you are even a six. Unless, as I say, you place your security in material possessions.

As an aside, I think I figured out maybe why ideological sixes can be pundits or extremists or dogmatic or blah blah, and of course, it is psychological survival.

I grew up in a conservative house hold in a conservative community, but as I became more educated, it became clear to me that the type of conservative community I was surrounded with was bigoted, backward, and would not only hurt groups of people (gays, for instance, single mothers for another) but would limit my own independence and freedom as an individual, in terms of social values. So I initially became dogmatic in my liberalism precisely because my own family and community was conservative, so in order to "survive" in my identity, I had to be dogmatic. When it seemed no longer necessary in adulthood, I relaxed.

Some one like Rush Limbaugh, on the other hand, may be such a dogmatic conservative even in middle and old age to psychologically survive his own disgusting hypocrisy.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

fourtines said:


> But as a six, no matter your stacking, at average health you seek security and survival (usually psychological but could be physical survival) in something external. If you deny that being a group, a faith, an ideology, a family, etc...I doubt you are even a six. Unless, as I say, you place your security in material possessions.


No, a 6 can find security in more private areas (our own philosophy) and unexpected things (teaching ourselves martial arts). It's not like we all need one overarching Thing to believe in, either... It can sometimes be various little things that make us feel safe, in various amounts.

If I may (and ignore me if you wish), I suggest having another look at being so/sx.


----------

